# Non Resident Mortgages



## dream_dubs (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking to buy an apartment with 70%-80% down-payment. Is there any chance of a non-Dubai resident (euro resident) getting the other 20%-30% financed by a local Dubai Bank?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You don't know much about the culture here.

Offer 70-80% of the list price as cash and see what happens.

You won't need a mortgage, this is not the UK.


----------



## dream_dubs (Apr 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You don't know much about the culture here.
> 
> Offer 70-80% of the list price as cash and see what happens.
> 
> You won't need a mortgage, this is not the UK.


Asking 2.5m and offering 1.7m to start? wow... I can't see many swallowing 800k aed loss but then again, I have no idea what goes on in the property market over there.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

dream_dubs said:


> Asking 2.5m and offering 1.7m to start? wow... I can't see many swallowing 800k aed loss but then again, I have no idea what goes on in the property market over there.


As I said, you don't know much about the property business here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dream_dubs said:


> I can't see many swallowing 800k aed loss but then again, I have no idea what goes on in the property market over there.


Indeed.

It could be they bought the property for far far less so there actually isn't an 800k loss.

You can't lose what you have never actually had.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Non resident mortgage is available through Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank

ADIB - Non-Resident Home Finance


----------

